# Haunt Names and Signs



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Kinda curious here. I have seen several people post their haunt signs and such, so how do people come up with the names for your haunts? Ours is a play of our subdivision name "The Oaks" hence our haunt is "Olde Oaks Manor"

Oh and show us your haunt signs!


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

I love your sign!! We are still trying to come up with a name for ours. Would like to incorporate our last name(kenny) or street name (elmwood) or subdivision(gingerwood) any ideas would be wonderful!!Thanks!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great sign! We used to make a new sign every year that would either incorporate where we were living, or types of plants in the yard...


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Great sign!!!



luv10-31 said:


> I love your sign!! We are still trying to come up with a name for ours. Would like to incorporate our last name(kenny) or street name (elmwood) or subdivision(gingerwood) any ideas would be wonderful!!Thanks!!



I would think that with those two names: Elmwood and Gingerwood, you should be able to come up with something great!

There's the obvious Nightmare on Elmwood St...but I'm sure you already thought of that.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

I know what you mean. I've wanted a name for my haunt for a while. It's a little tough because we live on Pacific Avenue in Green Valley Estates.
The closest we've been able to come up with is "Black Valley Cemetery"


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

We have never named our haunt but this year we might.


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know I was thinking the whole elm street thing but I don't know!!!! Why is it I have a pretty good imagination with decorations but when it comes to naming the haunt I get a total BRAIN FART!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

We named our graveyard this year in honor of buying a new home and establishing ourselves in our new neighborhood. We chose to call it...Raven's Claw Cemetary in honor of all of the revens that seem to flok in our subdivision. I'll post a picture once the sign is finished, working on it this weekend. The vision is a crest shape with Raven's Claw across the top a raven in the middle and Cemetary at the bottom with Est. 2008 below that in honor of our first haunt in the new house.

We had been looking at using Whispering Pines Cemetary or Raven's Hallow Cemetary along with the chosen name.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The name of mine is "Whispers in the Park" because it is set up in parks, I took a piece of material, heavy muslin and painted a reaper/cemetary on it, and have it hanging like a flag from PVC. No pics yet though, 
luv10-31, what type of haunt do you have, a cemetary, etc? That will help with determining what the name will be, for instance, a house could be Kenny Manor, Or Kenny Crematorium .(sp?)


----------



## Jezzie (Sep 28, 2008)

The property that we live on is called "The Willows" because of all the willow trees that line the creek bed, so hence our name is "The Haunted Willows". This year we have made an archway that fits on the front gates, The top of the archway is hollow and has bats and ghost cut outs with coloured plastic behind them and then it has two strobe lights. Way cool looking at night. Will have to get some snaps and post them!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I live on a street called Harmon Avenue. 8 yrs ago about 30 min before the tots started showing up, I came up with a name, made a cheap sign. That was the first year it started with a strobe light, scary music, and me dressed as a ghoul of some kind. We had 25 tots that first year. Last year we had near 1,000 people huge lines and our yard haunt has become famous in our area.
The legend of HORROR ON HARMON.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I wanted to have a name so that people could become more familiar with who we are each year and the idea for a haunt name came from seeing the folks in here that had haunt names. Now I put our name on everything & I bought a domain in my haunt name for my web site. Its like having a logo people become familiar with. We also promote our haunt with our candy business.

I don't have a sign made yet but this year we are making an arch sign for the cemetery that says "Collinwood Cemetery". Next year we'll be working on a sign for up front by the road. I do hand out handmade bags at Halloween with labels I make myself & our haunt web addy is on all of them.

Muf


----------



## katyr58 (Sep 22, 2009)

We are doing a campsite haunt this year for camp competition. Thinking of doing a farm scene. with rows of planted body parts and old farm baskets with the harvested crop. Any ideas on a name for this farm/campsite haunt? The name of the campground is Jenny WIley. Thanks


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

We have decided to name our Haunt this year as well. I had asked for suggestions from the group here, and they were so helpful. In the end we decided to go with a name that was a little more generic, without any direct reference to Halloween specifically, but still allowing us makes dark reference to it when used in that context. Scallion Creek Manor was the name we chose. So our House now has a name of its own, and our sign will be displayed on our property all year. At Halloween we can spook it up (may even take an old piece of weatherd barn board covering up 'scallion' with 'skullion' (one name that had been suggested by one of the forum members). As our themes tend to evolve and additions made throughout the years, it was really hard to name it based on any specific theme. Good luck, cant wait to hear what you come up with for your Haunt as well.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I love witches and usually dress as a witch for halloween, plus there is a wooded lot right behind our house so I call our haunt-Witch Hazel Woods.
I didn't even think of making a good looking sign, now I will. I'll probably use some generic graphic of a witch over a moon or something easy to make out while driving by.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kat, how about the name....graven willy's or camp harvest or willy's harvest camp
i change my theme every year, so i change my name. this year i haven't quite decided on a name. but i have a lot of suggestions from forum members


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Junit said:


> Great sign! We used to make a new sign every year that would either incorporate where we were living, or types of plants in the yard...


Yes- that why our is named Oleander Hills (oleander is a poisonous flowering plant)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

This will be the first year my haunt will have a name. Starting this year my haunt is called Spooky Hollow Cemetery, I even have a sign made already. I used a couple of the cheap led mini spot lights from Dollar Tree to light it up so it can be read after dark. The people around have know idea what in store for them this Halloween!!


----------



## casadescareya (May 17, 2012)

We named our haunt two years ago, "Casa de Scareya".My wife,being Italian,and if we were to move to another house. We could take the name with us and it would still make sense at the new address.The translation of "Casa de Scareya" is,"House that will scare you."


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

casa, that is a cool one.
spooky, can you post a pic?


----------



## casadescareya (May 17, 2012)

Thank you, hallorenescene,for the kind words about my haunts' name.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your welcome.


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

We just came up with name. After careful consideration, we have decided on Raven's Knoll Cemetery. I liked it because we have ravens on the top of our columns, and since our yard is sloped, knoll was appropriate. Also, since knoll also means to sound a knell, which is a bell rung for a funeral, I liked the double meaning.

No sign yet, but that's coming!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great name BTY- I got mine made at wood loom.com in case you were planning on making it out of foam...There's a pic of it in my album


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice sign, matrixmom! I think my husband is going to make a sign for us, since he did the tombstones. At least I requested a sign. We'll see...


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

We went with "Mill Creek Haunted Hollow" because we're in Mill Creek. It already has a nice sound to it, so we just added the "Haunted Hollow" part. I decided on Hollow because we're at the bottom of a hill, so you get this feeling of going down, into the woods. If we lived at the top of a hill, I probably would have gone with "Haunted Hill".










Now that we're expanding the haunt, we're creating a back story for the house and we're calling it "Mill Creek Manor".


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks really great.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We named our haunt Resurrection Vale Cemetery. We picked it because we knew we wanted to include zombies and skeletons in our grave yard thus the resurrection part. The Vale we added because the cemetery is placed in a very flat grassy area like a dale or hallow and we did not want to use dale or hallow because they were so commonly used. Vale also sounds like veil and a resurrected veil could remind you of ghosts

.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I decided to go with Sailors Grave Haunt because my yard began looking like a graveyard for all things piratical. In coming up with the name, I looked for something unique but familiar. I was tired of seeing numerous pirate-themed yard haunts that were named, "Pirates of the so-and-so". The name also fits in nicely with my backstory.

When thinking of a name, try to find something unique that will stand out from the myriads of other haunt names. Google the name extensively to see if it's already used, and if you intend to have a web site with that same name, check to see if it would come out toward the top in Google searches. It is also very important that the name works with your backstory, should you have one (and you should!).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good names with good reasons everyone. i'm loving the pictures everyone is posting


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Growing up, my parents had 120 acres "up north" and there was an old abandoned schoolhouse at the corner called Maple Grove, so the old timers always called our place that. Fast forward 15 or so years and I now have a house with 3 huge maples in the front yard. Just seems right!

My sign is just a basic scrap of plywood painted with leftover paint and white letters bought from JoAnn Fabrics and tacked on.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Every year ours has a new name based on the theme. next year I need to get a bit more creative and make the sign something other than a rectangle! This year its Trailsend Sanitarium.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Great names and signs, everyone! My haunt is Darkstone Manor, named for the character in the Backstory, of course. His name is a play on the "dark stone" that will occupy a central place in my haunt story beginning this year, the Black Lotus of Ammun Ra. I made the sign myself last year.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I wrote down maybe 80 different names for my Haunt. Then I crossed off any that might be a bit too difficult to spell for a number of people, , crossed off any definitely foreign sounding or looking words.
It came down to either "Halloween Inn" or "Ravens Grin Inn". I ditched "Halloween Inn" because that might make it sound as if I was only open one night or one month, and I knew I would be open year-round.
I guess for a year or more there is now a Haunt in southern Illinois called "Ravens Curse"? I'm not too concerned about we each having "Ravens" in there since Illinois is about the size of France.
I remember years ago two haunts went to court even though one was in Tenn.? and the other was in Florida? Both had the word Beltline or was it Causeway? in their names, or maybe it was another road or highway reference?
My sign is a 4 by 8 piece of plywood mounted on a small trailer I built, at the end of the parking lot. Once every couple of years a gust of wind would blow it over. So i sawed out a couple of the letters to allow the wind to pass on through it.
The bottom of the sign features a car built from odd car body parts from cars from the 1930s -40s I painted some "people" in the car a skeleton driving, with some cowboy skeleton riding in the rumble seat.
This sign has been out in the weather for maybe 25 years or more and the wood itself is basically almost mushy, the layers of paint hold it together.
For a few years I had a big white sign with black letters on it, with a life-sized simple image of a man wearing a black cape and cowl, he had a white, blank oval for a face. Sometimes at night I would stand in front of this image, and hide in Plain sight! *(I cut a white cardboard oval which I wore over my face, two pin holes in it allowed me to see all I needed to see. My usual "dress" was that black cape and cowl.......
People would pull up, park get out of their car,walk up to my front door as I was coming up behind them! Hiding in plain sight CAN WORK!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

There is also a sign out on the highway courtesy of the State of Illinois (costs us $ every year.)
BUT my most effective sign is my Spookmobile car. It is usually parked two blocks away on rt78 
It has several unique features, guaranteed to attract attention.
There is a suitcase on the luggage rack, it;s wide open, clothes are blowing out as a skeleton is popping up out of the suitcase, his arm is high in the air, he's holding an old license plate of mine (vanity plate) it says Ravens Grin".
The front grill is now a huge set of shark teeth. There are two long arms popping out of the hood, held down by heavy log chains. they move up and down for parades.
The neat thing about me parking it where I do, after people stop and take pictures and ask questions, they drive down the hill passed the rest of this tiny "downtown" so everyone gets a chance to be noticed by potentially "New" Patrons!
Everybody "WINS!"


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a theme every year so the sign reflects that. I also use my street name when it works - Green Acre Plantation, Green Acre Asylum....


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for my haunt. Seeing as our current residence is permanent I'd like to make a sign for out front. I'm going to turn our driveway into cemetery and the house itself is going to be covered in spiderwebs in honor of my late MIL (she LOVED spiders). If you want a better idea of my haunt style check out my albums. We're in a different house but I don't plan on changing too much.

My boyfriend's last name is very similar to "beetle" so I'm toying with "Beetle Cemetery" or "Beetle Manor" but I don't like the ring to it. The name of our street is North. I can't find any local history to play off of. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We live on Maple Ave. and we have three big maple Trees in our front yard so it was fitting to place Mapleton Cemetery on our cemetery sign and refer to our yard haunt as Mapleton Manor.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

We live in Erie County, Ohio (for now, anyway), and I just do a yard haunt with a cemetery, witches, groundbreakers, and the like, so I quickly settled on Eerie Erie Cemeterie. And no, it's not misspelled--I like having "erie" in each word.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Our street is Oak Lane so...

Past few years we did the sign on the ground like this...










This year the sign will be relocated to our new fence gate...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Is a subdivision a different word for county?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

TK421 said:


> We went with "Mill Creek Haunted Hollow" because we're in Mill Creek. It already has a nice sound to it, so we just added the "Haunted Hollow" part. I decided on Hollow because we're at the bottom of a hill, so you get this feeling of going down, into the woods. If we lived at the top of a hill, I probably would have gone with "Haunted Hill".
> 
> Now that we're expanding the haunt, we're creating a back story for the house and we're calling it "Mill Creek Manor".


Did you make your fancy sign??




hopelesslyinsane said:


> I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for my haunt. Seeing as our current residence is permanent I'd like to make a sign for out front. I'm going to turn our driveway into cemetery and the house itself is going to be covered in spiderwebs in honor of my late MIL (she LOVED spiders). If you want a better idea of my haunt style check out my albums. We're in a different house but I don't plan on changing too much.
> 
> My boyfriend's last name is very similar to "beetle" so I'm toying with "Beetle Cemetery" or "Beetle Manor" but I don't like the ring to it. The name of our street is North. I can't find any local history to play off of. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Beetlejuice? Haha jk.
Beetle Motel?
The Beetle's Web?
Beetle's Tomb?
Web Way?
North of Normal?


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

We lived on Waters Edge so I took that name. Part of the backstory is that the Doctor is using the Mortuary and cemetery as a cover for his experiments.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Eerie Erie Haunts said:


> We live in Erie County, Ohio (for now, anyway), and I just do a yard haunt with a cemetery, witches, groundbreakers, and the like, so I quickly settled on Eerie Erie Cemeterie. And no, it's not misspelled--I like having "erie" in each word.


That is brilliant and I love it.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I really like "North of Normal!" I need to work that in somehow. Thanks!

Also, a subdivision is a neighborhood in a town.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Last year I 'upgraded' my cemetery sign - its pretty obvious that it had been part of a bed, but I liked the shape and it was really cheap at a barn sale!
Those tufts at the corners are bunches of maple leaves - hard to tell with that lighting


----------

